# Dedication of "The Humber-Traveller's Rest"



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

It seems a while since Our Peter, The Humber-Traveller, passed away. We've since had Christmas, we're into a new year...

But for many of us, although he is no longer with us in body, Peter will remain with us in spirit and live on in our memories. 

That will certainly be the case for Shane, of Snellyvision... As far as Shane can remember, Peter was one of the first customers of Snellyvision. Peter clearly had an impact on Shane who thought it would be a good idea to dedicate the lounge of Snellyvision Headquarters to Peter's memory. 

So a plaque was made in oak, a photo of Peter obtained and mounted and a dedication prepared in a similar manner. It just remained for Chris, widow of Peter, to come along on New Year's Eve to formally unveil the plaque and perform the dedication. 

Well done Shane, not a 'good' idea but a GREAT idea!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent, thank you for sharing that with us all, and thanks to Shane for the idea and the execution of it.

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you for sharing that with us Norman and to Shane for a excellent idea.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Excellent tribute, well done Shane and thanks for telling us Norman.


Trevor


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Shane Im so glad that you was kind enough to dedicate the room to Peter.
It all looks so nice and must have made Chris very proud.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww that is so touching and a fitting memory. Well done to all involved.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A really nice gesture Shane.

The genny I purchased from Peter came in usefull during a recent power cut. Kept the central heating going. We cooked in MH.

Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well done


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What a lovely idea.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice one I like it.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Shane , that is very touching.

Graham


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Shane a really nice idea, what a lovely tribute to Peter. Uncle Norm thanks for the pictures............how is Chris ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As i've just said to a member who emailed me, you dont realise what a hole someone leaves until they are gone.

Peter attended just about every rally and meet I ever organised.

As Norm said, he was one of the first customers I had. A very able man, loved his gadgets and was more than happy to set them up himself.

He had a love for Greek food and took great enjoyment in making it whenever we put together a buffet at a rally. Before the new year rally, I walked past a refridgerated display in tesco with Greek food on special offer. I stood there and thought for a moment about Peter. It was at that moment, stood blocking the isle in tesco with my trolley, that I thought it was such a shame Peter would not be at the rally and we needed to have a permanent memorial for him. Between uncle Norm and myself, with the approval of Peters widow Chris, we put together the didication.

On the night, it was an emotional affair. I wondered if it was just me that had been moved, but a few people confirmed it had had an effect on most people present. It was really nice to see Chris and I think from her reaction, emotion and body language, she was proud. As for how she's doing, uncle Norm is the one for that one, he and Sandra have quite regular contact and are best to inform.

On a personal note, uncle Norm was an integral part in all this, liasing with Chris and hand making the fantastic plaque and memorium. Please extend your thanks to him and everyone else who has supported Chris through this difficult time.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What a lovely caring tribute, it's so touching.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Norm and Shane,

A very nice tribute to Peter.

Cheers Cath & Steve.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks a nice tribute,

Can I ask what the memorial says?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Micky and all.

By memorial, are you referring to the dedication, which is a Word document? In case you can't open the download, I'll try copying it but it may lose its formatting....

*Peter Kissagizlis - The Humber-Traveller
1948 - 2009*

Peter was intelligent; he had a great sense of humour; he was loving; he was loved, deeply, by the many who knew him. He will be remembered as a generous person who was happy to help those in need. He had many talents, many skills, especially in the fields of engineering and electronics. He simply loved exercising those talents for the benefit of others.

Peter grew up with the multifaceted fluency disorder called "Cluttering". He became frustrated by the lack of help for clutterers, and by the obstacles that this speech defect presented to his career progression. But, ever positive, he set out to educate the public and speech/language professionals alike. His efforts went international and were recognised by the ICA...
_*
The International Cluttering Association (ICA) has honoured Peter Kissagizlis with a lifetime achievement award for services to the promotion of awareness of cluttering. "It is thanks in large part to Peter's openness about his cluttering with researchers and professionals that we understand as much about cluttering as we do today." Peter was presented with the award on 20th March 2009, by Dr David Ward, on behalf of ICA, at a surprise ceremony at Peter's home in Humberston, North East Lincolnshire. *_ http://www.abc-sites.co.uk/speakingout/

Peter spent his leisure time with boats and planes, but, more latterly, with Motorhomes. He became a great supporter of MotorhomeFacts.com to which he contributed 1,875 posts in response to questions from other motorhomers, freely sharing his experience and expertise. He and his wife, Chris, became regulars at Rallies and Meets where their warm welcome and hospitality paved the way to real friendships. He, and his 'waving hand', will be sorely missed.

Peter's wish was to celebrate the New Year 2010 here at Cherry Valley Manor, with his friends. Sadly, on 8 November 2009, he died. But, through this plaque, photograph and dedication, Peter's Spirit is here now and will live on...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A lovely gesture, well done.  

steve


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a lovely thing to do for Peter & Chris.

I dowloaded the wordpad doc but it was blank when I opened it! So thanks to Norman for writing it in a post.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Sometimes the kind, caring and thoughtful actions of others takes my breath away and what Shane and Uncle Norm have done, in order to honour and remember Peter, is one of those times!

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

What a lovely tribute Shane and thanks Norm for letting everyone know and the lovely pictures 



we are proud to be a member of such a caring community


Anne & Tony


----------

